# Wore a skirt and went to public places to read...



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I NEVER wear skirts, but I wanted to see if I got more male attention by wearing one, and I actually did! I'll have to incorporate more of them into my wardrobe.

Anyway, I've been a real hermit lately- so just getting out of the house to read in a skirt is a triumph


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats!

I guess they saw your great legs. 
did that sound wrong..? hmm..


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

That is great that you've gotten yourself out there. Was it a bookstore?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

:eyes SKIRTSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> This thread is relevant to my interests.


You wear skirts too? Feels goooood don't it? :yes


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend of mine never wore a skirt either. One day she did and looked amazing. Very cute. There are little things that could make a whole difference like a smile or make up. OP I think you are gorgeous but you are just beginning to realize that.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice. You are brave. I've never worn a skirt (since being a kid). Last summer was the first time I got brave enough to venture outside in shorts, believe it or not. I'll try to follow in your footsteps and try the skirt thing 

I'm going to be pervy and ask what kind of skirt was it? How long?!


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It was a knee length, kind of flowy skirt. I wore nylons too cause my legs IMO are not one of my better features- one of the reasons I avoid skirts. Anyway, thanks for all the support 

and yes, it was a bookstore- Barnes N' Noble. I actually went from there to Starbucks and then to another Starbucks. I read at all three places. I like to boost my odds of meeting someone since the only thing I do outside my house is read, lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Good for you McMuffinme.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you find it easy to concentrate on your reading when you're in a public place? I concentrate on reading best when next to no one can see me *hides*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

That skirt thread is doing wonders for the ladies on this forum.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

That's great & it's a good boost to your confidence! 

Thanks for reminding me I should wear whatever i want and not worry about looking "too dressed up."


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Skirts ftw 

Also, the reading in public places is good. I wanna be doing that.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been wanting to wear this cute gray skirt but I'm just no in the mood for any sort of attention and same with shorts. But its great that it worked for you .


----------

